# Do flagfish eat amano shrimp?



## Cdfortin (Jun 28, 2005)

I know that florida flagfish are very aggressive to long-finned fish, and I have heard that they will eat small shrimp. Does anyone know if flagfish will harm my full-grown amano shrimp?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't think I'd chance it myself. Even if they didn't eat the Amano's, they'd probably make life miserable for them, not to mention being a big competition for the food source.

Wecome, BTW.


----------



## Cdfortin (Jun 28, 2005)

I'm not worried about compettition for a food source-my aquarium is having an algae explosion. I just need to know if the flagfish will make a meal out of the amano's.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

As you've noted American Flagfish are highly aggressive. They're capable of significant damage to whatever they might consider food or a target. I would not take this risk.


----------

